# OCD-ni/Gloss Workz Vs. Mercedes E55 AMG Stunning Metallic Green, full correction



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

This is a quick detail that we did last year and was actually the first car that Mark and I officially worked together on. The car in question is a Mercedes Benz E55 AMG that was recently purchased by an existing customer of Mark's. On arrival the car was in very poor condition which totally masked the true finish of the paint work which is an awesome metallic green. The method of correction used was Megs 105 on yellow Chemical Guys hexlogic pad, however, some areas required fast cut plus to be brought out for spot correction of deep marks. The car was then refined using Megs 205 on a yellow 3m pad and then finished using Menzerna 85 RD on a blue 3M pad. Once corrected, the car was given a full IPA wipe down and any remedial work needed was carried out, IPA wipe down and then checked. The car was then pulled out for a Citrus Prewash before being dried down.







































































































































LSP for today was a base coat of Chemical Guys EZ-CRÈME Glaze and wax of choice was Race Glaze 55 topped off with Chemical Guys hybrid V7.








































































































































Many thanks for taking time to read this thread as usual all C & C are welcome.
Many thanks Rollo


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stunning as usual


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

horned yo said:


> Stunning as usual


Many thanks:thumb:


----------



## diddymonster (Oct 10, 2010)

Looks awesome! Some wicked 50/50 shots too!!


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

Got to love the 55's


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

A perfect example of what a difference a professional can make to the finish. Awesome car.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nice Ronnie an a refreshing change in Green/black?

such a great car :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Very nice that Ronnie, the wheels look very shiny too! Don't see many of these around, stocking mile muncher!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

diddymonster said:


> Looks awesome! Some wicked 50/50 shots too!!


Many thanks. Was really badly wash marked and lots of RDS as well. one of the best 50/50 cars we had in a while!



R9SH G said:


> Got to love the 55's


True I love the stuff.



President Swirl said:


> A perfect example of what a difference a professional can make to the finish. Awesome car.


Many thanks for your comments!



123quackers said:


> Very nice Ronnie an a refreshing change in Green/black?
> 
> such a great car :thumb:


they are i love all teh 55 models such an awesome car to drive.



JBirchy said:


> Very nice that Ronnie, the wheels look very shiny too! Don't see many of these around, stocking mile muncher!


Many thanks. I think I will have a 55 some time!


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

great work as always..


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Rollo


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great result on the big Merc Ronnie , looks Great


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great finish and reflections


----------



## peugeot106 (Apr 15, 2011)

Top job. Would you happen to know the exact name of this colour? Or is it a custom job? Anyhow top job on a top car


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic job, never saw one in that colour


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Really nice colour there, great work, it was in shock condition!


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

nice work... love this car !


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

the 50/50 shots are awesome, awesome work mate. Love that colour to.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks for the great comments. The colour is a factory colour but i'm not sure what it is called but I will try and find out for you.


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

lovely work, those cars sound unreal!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers Mike. I know they are amazing. been looking at a cl55 for a weekender but the licence will have to shed a few points before I even consider one lol!!!


----------

